# Cloaked Leer Ghost



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I just finished a new ghost. This is the third type of leer ghost I have made, this one in keeping with my latest theme of cloaked ghost. I hope you like it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! I'm in awe of all of your ghosts. This one is no exception. So creepy and the movements are perfect!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow, this guy is amazing! Awesome job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The arms are reminiscent of a praying mantis, which gives this version of your ghost a creepy insect-like feel. Beautiful job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you, I appreciate the comments!



RoxyBlue said:


> The arms are reminiscent of a praying mantis, which gives this version of your ghost a creepy insect-like feel. Beautiful job!


RoxyBlue at one point I tried to recreate the movements myself and realized that the arms had a very unnatural range of motion that was more like a praying mantis. I usually go for realism, but thought this looked too cool to change.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job Johnny!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The only way I can describe it is, hauntingly beautiful. Another amazing ghost.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! So, should TOTs be forced to stand under this at the front door?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Yes, absolutely


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Our front porch has a recessed ceiling that is probably 12 feet to the ceiling. I am thinking about mounting the leer ghost high enough so you don't see it until you are almost on the porch. But then you wont see it from the front. I will have to experiment a little if there is time.


----------



## byrdawg (Sep 24, 2014)

pretty cool!! awesome job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Johnny you are soooo good at this! Even though I know how wonderful your ghosts are, you still amaze me every time you show us a new one.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Your ghosts are so fantastic and this guy is no exception! The movement is exactly how you think a ghost would move.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you byrdawg, Halloween Lady and Pumpkin 5, I appreciate the comments! And you Pumpkin 5 have given me an idea with your display, I only hope I have time.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work as always Johnny, I may have missed it, but do you have a how-to for this?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

kprimm said:


> Nice work as always Johnny, I may have missed it, but do you have a how-to for this?


Thanks Kprimm! There is a WIP thread here, closest thing to a how-to at the moment. Planning on providing kits later.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great example of your creativity, the movement is so fluid


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

heresjohnny said:


> Thank you byrdawg, Halloween Lady and Pumpkin 5, I appreciate the comments! And you Pumpkin 5 have given me an idea with your display, I only hope I have time.


:winkin:Okay now you've peaked my interest....What are you going to do??? (Huh? Huh? Tell me, tell me, tell me....sorry...too much caffeine):googly:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! Amazing! Have always been a fan of yours!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you Hairazor and CreeepyCathy!

Pumpkin5, well I need to see if it works before I say too much, but your ghosts 'floating' from your flag poles inspired an idea for a floating ghost without a flagpole. Not to mention that your ghost army has really set a standard for ghost displays this year


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll be waiting for a kit! Working on an FCG but man, those armatures to maneuver the ghost sometimes are difficult to get that perfect movement. Great job and it looks beautiful.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> I'll be waiting for a kit! Working on an FCG but man, those armatures to maneuver the ghost sometimes are difficult to get that perfect movement. Great job and it looks beautiful.


Thanks! I'll make sure to post if/when kits are available, want to give her a good test run Halloween.


----------



## Chadowamsley (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice. Love the movement and look.

Ive been wanting some type of ghost like this for my porch. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Chadowamsley said:


> Very nice. Love the movement and look.
> 
> Ive been wanting some type of ghost like this for my porch. Thank you for sharing.


Your Welcome!


----------

